# The Mrs wants a good ginger and apple cider



## Hairy camel (23/3/16)

Hi guys help me out so the missus enjoys my hobby to 
Is there a good cider out there and a ginger 
Also anything else along those lines


----------



## rass (23/3/16)

G'day mate,

I've done a batch of Mangrove Jack's Apple Cider. I really like it. It has a sachet you can add to change the sweetness.

They do a few different ciders (cysers?) with different things, like a mixed berry cider and I think an apple and pear.

Take a look at their website, or check your favourite home-brew store for them.

Never done a ginger beer, but I am looking at it - the girlfriend isn't a big drinker, but she loves ginger beer.

cheers,

Jon.


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/3/16)

Not sure if Tim Mitchen brews cider but...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/3/16)

Go to A*** or C*** or W**********... or whatever supermarket is close

Buy some apple juice that is preservative free

Get some Champagne yeast or a proper Cider yeast

Brew it straight as you would beer

OR

Check these guys out*.

http://www.oztops.com.au/

I have used these before with supermarket apple juice and it was actually very good. The caps are great


* No affiliation etc... in fact I didnt even realise you could still buy OzTops ... Bought a kit 10yrs ago cause the missus liked Cider.......Got drunk a few times on the cider. Was better than expected


----------



## nic0 (24/3/16)

I have got my misses drinking the Coopers ginger beer, i did one batch with 1kg of raw sugar and bottled it but she didnt like it so i did another with 2kg of raw sugar and kegged it and that got her seal of approval. I tried a black rock cider kit which was ok.


----------



## eMPTy (24/3/16)

I haven't done Ginger and Apple cider, but did do a Ginger beer.

As I see it, your 3 easiest options are:

ferment apple juice (as per above) and add some ginger
buy an apple cider kit and add some ginger
Use a ginger beer kit and add some other stuff so it is more interesting (or supplement with some apple juice)
If you're going to add ginger to anything, just buy it from the supermarket, peel it to remove all skin and cut it really fine so it has more surface area. Chuck it in a grain bag, boil for a good 10min to kill any nasties and toss it in the fermenter or secondary depending on preference.

For my latest quick and easy ginger beer I used the coopers kit, some extra white and brown sugar, the skin of a lime (without the pith as it is super bitter), some cinnamon sticks, cloves and extra fresh ginger. Turned out really nice.


----------



## Hairy camel (24/3/16)

Oops I better clear it up 
She's after a apple cider + a ginger my mistake


----------



## AJS2154 (24/3/16)

That makes it easier. Great apple cider is Mangrove Jack's, as rass said. My boss girl has approved and that doesn't come easily. Can't really help with the ginger, most of them are too sweet for my liking.


----------



## GABBA110360 (24/3/16)

hi
at fear of being shot dead i've made umpteen batches of g/beer from kit
i use morgans g.beer can 1 k dex kit yeast if tems are warm enough 20l about 3.1 %abv bottled
in winter I use us 05 for yeast
ol mate cant get enough of it
+1 m/j cider kits


----------

